# truck went into ditch...



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

:realmad::realmad: So i had to go out for a nice romantic valentines day weekend, had reservations and a little part of that storm hits us on friday night.... Well I figure I'll just go ahead and let my guy run my truck so he comes and gets it and goes off and does his thing... I call him about midnight to check on him, and he says hes getting bags of salt off the side of the road, the trucks in the ditch and he busted my lower spoiler and fog lights on the truck.... forgets to mention that the trailer loaded with salt swung around and hit the truck.... so im pretty pissed, but at least everyones ok, so i tell him to stay in town and just finish up and call it a night.... well i get home late sunday night and my truck looks horrible, took it to a body shop that some friends have just to check the frame and yes its bent.... all the lines on the truck are messed up.... im just a little aggravated....overall on the low side im looking at 2k in repairs.... so im a little mad but overall ive still had a good winter...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ouch. How big/heavy was the trailer?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Your just not having much luck with trucks this year.


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

2COR517;1002168 said:


> Ouch. How big/heavy was the trailer?


it was a 10 footer with a little salt on it.... im still not sure im buying the idea that the trailer swung around and smacked the truck....



Mark13;1002171 said:


> Your just not having much luck with trucks this year.


tell me about it....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yep that sucks


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Please get picture of trailer.

Was it flat road or hill ? 


I don't buy it if it was trailer until it capable to turn that much without dent rear bumper.


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

Milwaukee;1002193 said:


> Please get picture of trailer.
> 
> Was it flat road or hill ?
> 
> I don't buy it if it was trailer until it capable to turn that much without dent rear bumper.


thats what i said..... i honestly havent even seen the trailer yet....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

How the heck did the frame bend?


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

2COR517;1002209 said:


> How the heck did the frame bend?


he went down into the ditch, and slammed into the bottom... like where the plow frame is... i think the plow frame actually took most of the force and may have saved it from being worse.... theres dirt stuffed in there though really deep


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Gotcha. Sorry to hear that


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

hmm that dont add I bet that truck would have alot more bigger dents in it if the trailer swung around and hit it


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That has to be more than $2,000 of damage! From now on you do it your self and do Valentines when you're done. You have to be able to trust your help for years before you can let them go. This makes me sick for you! F--in "HELPERS".


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

No, I can see on of those little utility trailers hitting like that if the right front is down in the ditch.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

you have A LOT more then $2000 in body work there man.....and sorry for bringing the bad news.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Where frame bent front end or middle of frame or before front axle?

You better have insurance adjuster check then they would totaled then you replaced with other truck like you used to have before.



Ok I think 2COR517 is right if that truck went in ditch then trailer would hit that and not touch rear bumper.

How deep ditch is? Did you went to look at it?


Well it seem that he drive too fast then sudden lost control and end in ditch then trailer still have momentum to swing to hit bed.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Dang man thats just not a good year, two trucks. Hope things turn around for you and you have a better season!


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

Ouch!!!1


Time to pull him off the road! 
Sounds like the trailer jack knifed on him real bad and quick too.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That sucks and thats why Im the only one that plows with my truck


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Yes, the bottom picture looks like a box trailer came around and hit it. I have the same caved in area from a 4x8 utility trailer when I backed around a corner ( twice:angry::realmad: ). It didn't take off the paint, though, so all i have to do is get it pounded out. My 18' equipment trailer would take out the bumper from the way its made.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I make my wife shovel on Valentines day. Put one rose in her cup holder...


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

That looks right for a trailer coming around and hitting it, and especially if your frame is bent it will be more then $2000 to fix it.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Mr.Markus;1002466 said:


> I make my wife shovel on Valentines day. Put one rose in her cup holder...


:laughing::laughing: Now that's what I'm talking about!! Will there be another valentines day with her after that??


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

wannabeplowing;1002904 said:


> :laughing::laughing: Now that's what I'm talking about!! Will there be another valentines day with her after that??


17 and counting, hint: do it the first year and it becomes the norm, don't pull it on the 15 year or that won't be all you'll be:laughing: pullin...


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Mr.Markus;1002466 said:


> I make my wife shovel on Valentines day. Put one rose in her cup holder...


My Hero!!

Time to call the Insurance company. It will cost a lot more then 2k to fix the truck epically if the frame has to be straightened.


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

try 3300... not including the front end steering damage... they are working on that now... yeah it got turned into insurance... they said pretty much said that the guy driving is pretty much done driving for me..... lol


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Why you pulling a trailer around in a snow storm?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I would buy his story on the trailer denting the rear quarter panel. Not that I would know from experience


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I can't believe I missed this thread. I remember when you called to tell me. This sucks.

I'm looking forward to this winter being over for the following reasons.

I haven't been paid one penny for plowing, no snow in NH for snowmobiling, my backyard is nothing but mud, I want to go out in the boat and I want to use my friends mountain cabin.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

90plow;1020259 said:


> Why you pulling a trailer around in a snow storm?


What's wrong with pulling a trailer in the snow?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Pull trailer while there are 3" or more are stupid.


It will not stay while you go too fast it slide and weight from trailer can push truck to wrong direction.


Been there 1 time while it was on dirt road with ice. No damaged but stuck.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;1021932 said:


> Pull trailer while there are 3" or more are stupid.
> 
> It will not stay while you go too fast it slide and weight from trailer can push truck to wrong direction.
> 
> Been there 1 time while it was on dirt road with ice. No damaged but stuck.


I disagree on the 3" max. With a good driver, the correct truck and the right trailer for the job I don't see a problem with over 3" of snow.


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

Mark13;1021979 said:


> I disagree on the 3" max. With a good driver, the correct truck and the right trailer for the job I don't see a problem with over 3" of snow.


Agreed. I pull my 5x8 trailer with my ATV on it with no problems at all. I even pulled it in over 8+" when I first got it. As long as you drive properly you should have absolutely no problem with a trailer in the snow. Now if you drive as though the trailer isn't there then yes you will run into issues.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Towing in the snow is no different than anything else. You need to be properly equipped. Trailer brakes are a must, and need to be in good adjustment. An excellent brake controller. Good tires on the truck, chains handy.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

he was going to fast....atleast for the conditions prob forgot about trailer...$$$..


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

So its a proven fact, and it has been proven for many many years. 


if you cant pull a trailer in 3 inches of snow, you dont even need to be behind the wheel of the vehicle you currently drive.


----------



## snow man 0311 (Nov 15, 2009)

I would fire he's ass , his fault or not ....JUst my 2 cents ...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

snow man 0311;1022150 said:


> I would fire he's ass , his fault or not ....JUst my 2 cents ...


How many employees do you have?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

You can trailer in snow. My dad's been driving tractor trailer pup trailer ( 28') and 48' trailers for over 20 years. Only stoped one day cause there was wayyyyy to much snow on the roads.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Milwaukee;1021932 said:


> Pull trailer while there are 3" or more are stupid.
> 
> It will not stay while you go too fast it slide and weight from trailer can push truck to wrong direction.
> 
> Been there 1 time while it was on dirt road with ice. No damaged but stuck.


I feel for you man, that sucks when sombody wrecks your equipment.

I have to disagree with you. You just need the proper equipment and take it easy. You have to be extremely carefull but it is definitly not stupid. Every snowstorm weve had this year even when we got dumped on overnight with 19 inches on december 9 2009, ive pulled a 23 foot semi-deckover loaded with a pallet of salt, snow bucket, snow blade, small bucket(for sidwalk) and the bobcat with a blade on the truck


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

Banksy;1020412 said:


> I can't believe I missed this thread. I remember when you called to tell me. This sucks.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this winter being over for the following reasons.
> 
> I haven't been paid one penny for plowing, no snow in NH for snowmobiling, my backyard is nothing but mud, I want to go out in the boat and I want to use my friends mountain cabin.


Hey man! I havent talked to you lately... ill give you a call sometime soon when i get a chance... but yeah this winters pretty much over... talked to ray today and he told me not to put my blade away quite yet though... we'll see though...


----------

